# Traeger Grill



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

So I decided to pull the trigger and get a pellet smoker/grill. I went for the Traeger tried it out today and absolutely loved it!! Any of you tried one or have any recipes pics would help! Any info, tips etc.
Here is a quick video I made.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Looked good!!! Curious - how was the smoke ring? And did it taste smoky too? What type of wood did you use (flavor of wood pellet)? Thanks TMB!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

End product looked mighty delicious. Video was way too busy. Good effects for an intro maybe but not the entire clip. Just my $0.02, you may be entitled to some change back.


----------



## Raynik (Jul 20, 2017)

I have two of them, Love Them! I only use pecan and hickory pellets


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Love mine had for a year. Has a beautiful smoke ring. I think itâ€™s just the right of smoke for my taste. Traeger has a app that has a lot of recipes that are really good. Enjoy


Good fishing to all!


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

The smoke ring was perfect and agree just the right smoke taste. I used the hickory pellet from Traeger. I?ll be smoking a Pork Butt this weekend using Apple pellet, I?ll try to make a video again. 
Yes video is a bit busy but I was trying to make it as short as possible. Thanks I?ll post a pic of final from brisket.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks incredible, Anyone have one of there gas grills?


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks TMB!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

When I grill ribeyes I'll set it to smoke (or lowest setting) and put them on for about 30 minutes. Pull them and bring the pit up to temp (usually 350) and finish cooking them. I like the extra bit of smoke flavor I get doing it that way.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> When I grill ribeyes I'll set it to smoke (or lowest setting) and put them on for about 30 minutes. Pull them and bring the pit up to temp (usually 350) and finish cooking them. I like the extra bit of smoke flavor I get doing it that way.


:spineyes::slimer:

:brew:


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

I use CookinPellets purchased on Amazon. It is a mix of Hickory, Cherry, Hard Maple and Apple called their Perfect Mix 40 lbs. bag for $41.69 with free shipping. 
They are really good they used to be like $31.00 but may still buy at that price nice to have them show up at the door even though the UPS guy probably hates lugging that 40lbs box.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Man......I remember when my traeger looked that shiny! Lol
I use b&b oak and pecan mixed together generally. Don't much care for the traeger brand pellets.
I got a wild hair last year and wanted to go back to a woodburner, after a few smokes realized I got spoiled by the traeger. I can put on a 12lb brisket at 10 pm, get up once to add pellets and have a great late lunch without staying up all night fighting temp swings. Or chopping wood.....lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

